# The Autosleeper Suffolk



## DMRICH

We are about to buy a 2009 Suffolk, is there anything we need to look out for? Does the sprinter have a timing belt or chain?


----------



## richardjames

DMRICH said:


> We are about to buy a 2009 Suffolk, is there anything we need to look out for? Does the sprinter have a timing belt or chain?


>>belt or chain<<


----------



## DMRICH

*Belt or chain*

Thank you.


----------



## padraigpost

The sprinter has a chain so no belt to break. as for faults to look out for we had a few little niggles with ours that were fixed quickly by dealer but nothing serious, Mercedes base vehicle great, auto box good.
Don


----------



## DMRICH

Thank you, that is good to know. I am looking forward to getting the van.


----------



## jonasw19

Merc sprinter has occasional problems with starting due to starter relays. Not much can be done but change the relays and carry spares.
It has happened to us and is happening again after a winter laid up
The problem usually begins with a failure to start when the key is turned, but starts after a few goes. This does not happen every time. It becomes more frequent, then you need to change some relays (1/2 an hour on an aire). The cause is condensation inside the relays because motorhomes are often stood for long periods.

That said we have the auto box which is pleasant and relaxing to drive, pulls like a train, does 25 mpg.
Auto sleeper quality is less than impressive in the details, we also have a 2009, bought a year ago.
Cupboard fit is variable an the drop down cabinets have all failed.

We do like ours for the rear lounge the driving and visibility. The shower is good.
The bed at the rear is huge and with a mattress topper very comfortable. Heating OK.
We have 2 x 110 amp batteries and an 80w solar and in uk or France April to October can do without ehu, though lled lights are necessary.
We also use 2x6kg gas low bottles that do us OK for a couple of weeks at a time heating cooking and occasional showers.
Happy to help we are in Dorchester.

Jon


----------



## Zebedee

If it has the (IMO) silly water filling system which uses a pump to fill from a water carrier, you may want to consider getting the dealer to install an additional, simple Fiamma "hole in the wall" filler. _(It can be done quite easily - I have that on good authority from Autosleepers.)_

Those caravan type fillers are very restrictive since you can't _easily _fill with an ordinary hose, and it's all but impossible to use a watering can.

Just a point to ponder while your cash is still in your pocket - and therefore still has bargaining power.

Dave


----------



## padraigpost

As jonasw19 states the sprinter can have relay problems but touch wood so far mine has been ok (2011 model) but it is not laid up but used all year round, my previous Surrey model did have this problem occasionally, also as jonasw19 says build quality is not as good as auto-sleeper would have us believe, the washhand basin is very,very slow to drain which I believe is caused by autosleeper putting an uphill run in the drain pipe to go over part of the chassis (who puts uphill runs in water pipes), mine also has the electric system for filling the water tank which is a pain, if ever I buy another I will specify at build stage to fit fiamma filler instead, storage space is not very good with no outside access to under bed space (but I believe earlier models did have) The stupid idea to have a tv that lifts up into a locker space takes up a complete locker so that I am changing and refitting tv on wardrobe outer wall, again I am not sure if earlier models had this feature, to conclude I am still happy with the vehicle and would buy again as long as it was on Mercedes base.
Best wishes to DMRICH hope you enjoy your van and have many happy times in it, do not hesitate to ask any more queries you may have.
Don


----------



## GROUNDHOG

I have a feeling that the relays were changed on the later Euro V vans, with a 2009 I assume that will be a Euro IV.

Generally the Sprinter is bomb proof and way way better to drive than any of the Fiat/Peugeot derivatives, the auto box is effortless and the unit is powerful. We weigh nearly 4 tons and the van will cruise at 80 if wanted, can confirm 25mpg plus at around 60-65mph. It will out accelerate many small cars from rest ( not that I have tried of course!) 

Build quality is equal to anything else at the top end, just those few niggly things which are not quite finished properly but you get that with all vans and they are nearly always easily sorted....

Go for it a great choice you will love the Mercedes, can't think of anything specific to look for other than the usual damp patches and general wear and tear.

The filling system is a matter of taste, we like the fact you can just put the submersible pump into a folding bucket and keep the tank topped up but why there isn't also some way of filling it with a hose defeats me. To me it is not a problem, takes a long time to fill but then again I have nothing to rush for!


----------



## Zebedee

Ho Don and 'Hog



Don said:


> if ever I buy another I will specify at build stage to fit fiamma filler instead,


Exactly what I did Don. Fortunately I was aware in advance and asked for the far more versatile Fiamma filler instead.



GROUNDHOG said:


> why there isn't also some way of filling it with a hose defeats me.


There still can be.

During my negotiations with Autosleeper they said that a separate Fiamma filler hose could easily be fitted in addition to the pumped version. It would look OK too - just another fitting alongside the existing one, then I would have had the best of both worlds.

I didn't want the pumped version, mostly because I have no room to carry a sizeable water container, but if anyone really hates their pump system a separate Fiamma filler is an easy fix. Should be within the scope of most competent DIYers too, as I expect it would be time consuming and therefore expensive if done professionally.

Dave


----------



## padraigpost

Mine is euro V so probably got the new relays, went to Marquis Devon show on Saturday and saw a Broadway with end washroom and really liked it,only problem is its built on a Peugeot, now if they would build one on a Merc no longer than 6.5 metres I would have one tomorrow.
Don


----------



## jonasw19

Zebedee said:


> If it has the (IMO) silly water filling system which uses a pump to fill from a water carrier, you may want to consider getting the dealer to install an additional, simple Fiamma "hole in the wall" filler. _(It can be done quite easily - I have that on good authority from Autosleepers.)_
> 
> Those caravan type fillers are very restrictive since you can't _easily _fill with an ordinary hose, and it's all but impossible to use a watering can.
> 
> Just a point to ponder while your cash is still in your pocket - and therefore still has bargaining power.
> 
> Dave


Ours has the above system and despite misgivings works very well.
We had supplied a connector which is unpumped, and the other end fits on a tap in the usual way with the standard variety of tap connectors.
The fancy pump thingy we use from a bucket for adding Milton or whatever to the fresh water.
Just ask the dealer to supply both systems, the unpumped one is on a coil of food grade hose about 15 m long, and is a standard part. We have split the hose in two for convenience.
I think it probably costs about 40 quid


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Jonas

I'm not suggesting that the system doesn't work well - if you are happy with the restrictions it imposes. :roll:

It's not an earth shattering concern, but most of our topping up is done with a 6 litre watering can which cost €5. We find it very much more convenient than getting out the £40 ( 8O ) connector, or going through the comparative hassle of pumping water into the tank from a water carrier which we haven't got room to store.

It could also be very inconvenient at some French locations where you get 10 minutes of water for your €2 (_or whatever it costs_). If you can't fit the unpumped hose connection onto the tap you would be hard pressed in the time allowed to fill a nearly empty tank with the pump and water carrier!

Personal choice as in most things, but not for me given the option. Worth flagging up for the OP in case he doesn't fancy it either. :wink:

Dave


----------



## padraigpost

The coiled hose to connect from a tap direct to the motorhome costs approx. a stagering £75 and contains a pressure reducer in the line, and the small pumped connector to go into your container is around £45. quite a lot if you have to replace them, you may be lucky and get one cheaper on ebay.
Don


----------



## jonasw19

This was why we got our supplying dealer to throw it in. we flush out the hose with the pressure reducer by filling the wc flush tank first. We have built up a collection of special tap fittings that we will likely leave to the nation.
We have found the quality of water from the onboard tank fine for all uses though the tank seems to have a tendency for water to slosh from the overflow and the level gauge to mean little or nothing.

Do watch out for battery drain, I dont leave the van for more than 3 weeks without at least a jaunt out to the seaside to get the batteries charged.
Look out for the gas strut on the habitation door being u/s. 
Oh and a very subtle gotcha is the central locking system.
Get the dealer to explain it and NEVER leave the van without taking the keys. There is a very real danger of locking yourself out and it may happen in less than about 30 seconds. Its a merc thing and has surprised us on a couple of occasions but fortunately without causing grief.
I still havent quite got to grips with the Sargent control panel. We have the later simpler one and the current drain/ charge is always incorrect, though I think the voltage readings are ok. 
We get lots of noise from the hab door when travelling and a draught. We have fitted a floor length curtain between the cab and the back which cuts down the cold at night. External screens for our coming trip to central Europe are on order.
I have never used the corner steadies, we just accept that it moves a bit when you walk around.


Enjoy the van despite my grumbling it will become a good van.
jon


----------



## padraigpost

jonasw19 I agree with you on every point,we also had both water connectors included and also never go more thn 3 weeks without charging the batteries. O the subject of the auto locking of the doors I had a spare key cut which I keep in my wallet, a lot of key cutting stalls said they cannot do them but when I was in Taunton just after getting the van a shop in the town center did one no problem, or you can use one of the 2 locker keys that were supplied with the van which fit the habitation door and they are small enough to carry in a wallet.
On the subject of the draught from your habitation door ours did the same and had a small gap at the top, it transpired that the side of the van was slightly bowed and what they had to do was take out the kitchen and move it inwards by 1/2 inch and then push the van side in, it sounds awful but it did work, before they did the job I took a 1 meter long spirit level and held it vertically against the side of the van just behind the habitation door and was amazed at how far off being straight it was that was not visible to the naked eye, may be worth trying a spirit level on yours.
Don


----------



## DMRICH

Thank you everyone for your replies and information. Jon, can you tell where is the starter relay is situated and do you know the part number so I can carry a spare?


----------



## jonasw19

Private message sent


----------



## DMRICH

Thank you jon, that is very helpful. We are at Ashley Heath, can you give me the address of the company in Poole? I have tried to find a Haynes for the 2009 Sprinter but they only do one up to 2006. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## jonasw19

Pentagon Mercedes Benz
Cabot lane
Creekmor industrial estate

0844 846 2055
Don't think that you can reply as you have had your quota of posts without subscribing.

Generally well worth the 12.50, as there is almost nothing that can't be solved by the members, sometimes even motorhome related.

Enjoy your Suffolk

Jon


----------



## DMRICH

Can anyone tell me if there is a Mercedes Sprinter manual similar to Haynes available. It is for the 2009 model type 313 CDi medium wheelbase?


----------

